# Stock radio problem: CD player just says "Please Wait"



## auto_cran (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey all -

On our '06 GTO, when we try to load a CD, we hit the "CD" button, and the display just says "Please Wait.." Nothing happens (we waited for minutes).

We don't think there is a CD in there - all the CD indicators show they are empty, and when we hit the cd buttons (presets 1 - 6), it says it's empty.

I have tried to put a CD in the slot, but going just short of forcing it, it won't go in.

I saw a thread about resetting the radio (turn on while holding the 4 button) - no luck.

No error codes, just "Please Wait..."

Any ideas/or suggestions???

thanks

Chris
(auto_cran)


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My CD player in my 06 quit working last summer after I hit that semi's driveshaft on the interstate. My guess is something got jarred loose inside the unit on impact or when the wheels bounced over the shaft. I have 6 cds that are being held hostage in there and when I try to play one or eject one it waits a few seconds, then beeps 3 or 4 times and displays an error code. I bought the radio removal tools online 4 years ago when I bought my JHP gauges. 

I've thought about taking the radio out and taking it up to the stealership but it makes me sick thinking what it would cost to fix. It's really a P.O.S. head unit anway. I've bought my wife and stepdaughter touch screen gps nav/dvd players for their Z71 and Explorer and I really miss having something like that in the Goat. You can get a really nice touch screen gps head unit for 500-1000 bucks and pay 60 to 70 bucks for the adapter so your steering wheel controls will still work. I don't want to pay a couple hundred bucks or so to get the oem one fixed when I can pay a little more and get something that will blow it out of the water.


----------



## auto_cran (Aug 5, 2010)

Just a follow-up to this.

I tried many combinations of pushing buttons, holding them down while powering the unit on/off, all with no success to get rid of the "Please Wait" message in CD mode.

I did read, though, that pulling the fuse for the radio, then reinstalling forces a reset. So I did this. Once I put the fuse back in, the changer made all types of noises for a couple of minutes.

When all done, it spit out 3 cds (when it was saying "Please Wait" it said all 6 slots where empty).

All is good now!


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

did you get any good music?


----------



## auto_cran (Aug 5, 2010)

700Rocket said:


> did you get any good music?


Depends on who you ask. The cd's are my wife's (the GTO is her daily driver) - so to her, yeah it's good stuff. For me, unless it's some good ole rock-n-roll, then I can care less...


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

speaking of stock radios, my car sits in the garage, and i open the door, the clock is always on(so i hear the clock on is normal), and i press the on button on the radio, just out of curiosity and it turns on.

so the question, is the radio supposed to be able to work with ignition off and open/closed door all the time when you press the ON button?


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

firebird said:


> speaking of stock radios, my car sits in the garage, and i open the door, the clock is always on(so i hear the clock on is normal), and i press the on button on the radio, just out of curiosity and it turns on.
> 
> so the question, is the radio supposed to be able to work with ignition off and open/closed door all the time when you press the ON button?


Yes it will work, how is your battery doing? going dead........ When I checked for drain on my battery the radio was the main source of the drain. Fixed that, programed the BCM to shut down after 5 minutes. 

Sorry for getting off the main topic.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

700Rocket said:


> Yes it will work, how is your battery doing? going dead........ When I checked for drain on my battery the radio was the main source of the drain. Fixed that, programed the BCM to shut down after 5 minutes.
> 
> Sorry for getting off the main topic.


well the other day i put it on a trickle charger i use for my bike, it's a slow charger, but still it took more than hour to bring it back to full, and it's a new battery.

how did you program it? what's BCM?


----------

